# Do you think we complain enough?



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

I got to thinking as I quietly reset my box again last night, we're pretty vocal here, but I wonder if we complain directly to DirecTV enough. I know I don't. In fact, I've never called about a problem, because I've decided it would just be a waste of time until they finally told me what I already knew (reset, reformat, rinse, repeat).

So I decided to send them a quick email ("hey, my silence doesn't mean everything is OK"). Not trying to change the world or trash the R15 or troll or anything. I'm just thinking maybe the bean counters might throw some (apparently much needed) resources at this problem if they know the magnitude of the problem (no, I'm not saying that I know the magnitude of the problem).


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

walters said:


> I got to thinking as I quietly reset my box again last night, we're pretty vocal here, but I wonder if we complain directly to DirecTV enough. I know I don't. In fact, I've never called about a problem, because I've decided it would just be a waste of time until they finally told me what I already knew (reset, reformat, rinse, repeat).


I was of the same mindset. Why wait 10 - 15 minutes on hold when I know there's no real fix.

You're right. The squeaky wheel gets the grease. We should all email or call weekly. There's strength in numbers.


----------



## wohlfie (Dec 28, 2005)

I am in the same situation....while I have had many of the problems (off and on) that are reported here, I have NEVER bothered to call DTV. Knowing they will have no answers, and knowing they can't go back in time and somehow get me a missed recording, I figure life is too short to waste the time.

Perhaps we should all take a pledge to religously report EVERY issue for a month (via e-mail at least....who wants to talk to a CSR). Would it have an effect? Who knows, but at least we could share our complaints with DTV, rather than just amongst ourselves! :lol:


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

> Dear Mr. Walters,
> 
> Thanks for writing. I'm sorry to hear about the technical problem you're having in your DVR. Since it's difficult to troubleshoot technical issues by email, please call our technical support center and discuss the problem with one of our technical representatives. To reach them, just call 1-800-531-5000 and select the option for technical assistance.
> 
> ...


Well, at least they read my email


----------



## irie4ja (Oct 20, 2006)

How about we fill a class action lawsuit? I (WE) paid $ 299.00 for this box which does not work! D*TV . What a scam on there part. I pay 300.00 plus add 10.99 a month to my service fees. and what do I Get a TERIBLE product that doesn't work half the time. VERY DISSAPOINTING.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

irie4ja said:


> How about we fill a class action lawsuit? I (WE) paid $ 299.00 for this box which does not work! D*TV . What a scam on there part. I pay 300.00 plus add 10.99 a month to my service fees. and what do I Get a TERIBLE product that doesn't work half the time. VERY DISSAPOINTING.


I think you need the forum that's one floor downstairs. Most didn't pay anything for the R15 (that's even true for many for the HR20). And I paid lifetime DVR service six years ago, so I've got no leg to stand on there, either. Besides, only the lawyers win in a class action. We get a PPV coupon.


----------



## mikewolf13 (Jan 31, 2006)

walters said:


> I think you need the forum that's one floor downstairs. Most didn't pay anything for the R15 (that's even true for many for the HR20). And I paid lifetime DVR service six years ago, so I've got no leg to stand on there, either. Besides, only the lawyers win in a class action. We get a PPV coupon.


I disagree on your lack of legs, but that is another issue..

I would continue complaining, that stuff is tracked and after i sent several e-mails I got a call from D* trying to address my issues.

Ironically, this was another comedy of errors, but I give partial crdit for the attempt.

As long as you avoid sounding like a raving loon, that stuff is tracked and while YOU may not matter as an individual...trends in complaints and multiple inquireis certainly will be.

Kind a like your vote....has a national election ever been determined by one vote? NO. but I would never say your vote didn't count (unless you live in FL in 2000....just a joke don't get all politico people)


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

mikewolf13 said:


> Kind a like your vote....has a national election ever been determined by one vote? NO. but I would never say your vote didn't count (unless you live in FL in 2000....just a joke don't get all politico people)


FWIW, I do live in FL and have been a pollworker in every election since 2000


----------



## mikewolf13 (Jan 31, 2006)

walters said:


> FWIW, I do live in FL and have been a pollworker in every election since 2000


COOL! Which side do you cheat for? Just kidding sort of


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm the same. I started calling up last nov/jan/feb with issues but then I realized everyone was having the issues and the CSR keep claiming that there wasn't an issue. "Your the first one to say you had a problem". Maybe I should start calling back too. I have just felt that our input here helps better then calling. Heck one of the times they told me someone was going to call back to get more info on an issue but of course they nevered called.


----------



## mikewolf13 (Jan 31, 2006)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> I'm the same. I started calling up last nov/jan/feb with issues but then I realized everyone was having the issues and the CSR keep claiming that there wasn't an issue. "Your the first one to say you had a problem". Maybe I should start calling back too. I have just felt that our input here helps better then calling. Heck one of the times they told me someone was going to call back to get more info on an issue but of course they nevered called.


I would suggest writing, addressed to Chase Carey.

No Chase Carey won't read it, but it will get read, and you will likely get a call.

calls may or may not be tracked...letters will be much more consistently


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

walters said:


> Besides, only the lawyers win in a class action. We get a PPV coupon.


Well, we'd win in a sense that D* would be punished and discouraged from doing this type of thing in the future.

But, since no class action has been filed, I have to assume it's a weak case. If there was a strong case, the vultures would be circling.


----------



## wohlfie (Dec 28, 2005)

A number of people jumped on the original poster of the following thread because his 'pet peeve' wasn't important enough (an his characterization of it didn't help), but his original post DOES contain some wise advice for contacting DTV as well as an address for the office of Chase Carey.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=66279

Maybe, if enough of us write, Chase will have to hire an additional secretary to deal with the mail and then he will realize there is a bit of a problem..... :lol:


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

NOTE TO THE ABOVE POSTERS;

If they continue to fill their revenue stream with our cash they will do as they always do, say they are working on the problem. Roughly translated: You folks love gadgets, wait until you see our next one. 

I've looked at the HR20 posts and see about the same posts and the same satisfaction as here. Someday we will all find a better system and drop Direct TV. 

Until then, we complain.


----------



## mskin (Nov 15, 2006)

irie4ja said:


> How about we fill a class action lawsuit? I (WE) paid $ 299.00 for this box which does not work! D*TV . What a scam on there part. I pay 300.00 plus add 10.99 a month to my service fees. and what do I Get a TERIBLE product that doesn't work half the time. VERY DISSAPOINTING.


im on board!!! I may not have paid for my r15, but it was provide to me through direct tv and its the main reason why i signed on for a 2 year commitment. now im screwed. i want REVENGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## profbobo (Jan 22, 2006)

walters said:


> Do you think we complain enough?


Well, there is not a new DirecTV TiVo box on the horizon. So, no, we don't complain enough.

In addition to the stupid "no paper bill" disaster. What company stops sending out a bill without notifying customers? And then charges them late fees?

You really messed up DirecTV.

You had the best picture quality. The best DVR. You had the best prices (and still do kind of). The best packages (stop adding shopping channels). The best customer reps and more.

What happened to the company I knew?

It's like you wake up in the morning, shoot yourself in the foot, and then go to work.

Your biggest advantage: cable is slightly worse in my area and they don't have NHL Center Ice.


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

profbobo said:


> What happened to the company I knew?
> 
> It's like you wake up in the morning, shoot yourself in the foot, and then go to work.


Wow, maybe now I know how R15 users who never used another DVR before feel.

For me, I never knew this "old" DTV you describe. The DTV I just joined recently is better than my cable by far: Better picture (channel 2 on Comcast comes in red and blurry) better CSRs, and MUCH better price, so I guess I'm glad I don't know how much better it was in the past!

ApK


----------



## irmolars (Mar 12, 2006)

I e-mailed D*. 
Another load of BS.:nono2: 
This is their response.

"Thanks for letting us know your concerns about your DIRECTV equipment. I'm sorry to hear that you had trouble reaching a DIRECTV representative by phone. Customers don't usually have trouble getting through to us, but you may have called during a period of unusually high call volume. 

As per your concern about the DIRECTV R15, our Engineering Department is working on a solution so problem will no longer occur on any R15. It’s expected in 2007. We really appreciate your patience regarding this matter.

Thanks again for writing and for letting us respond to your concerns."

Sincerely,

Beth G
DIRECTV Customer Service


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

"...our Engineering Department is working on a solution so problem will no longer occur on any R15. It's expected in 2007."

Wow, optimistic, isn't she. That sentence almost sounds like a translation from Chinese. I am totally underwhelmed.

Carl


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

irmolars said:


> Beth G
> DIRECTV Customer Service


Wasn't Beth the same one that said "you should just watch things live"?


----------



## gimme5 (Jan 28, 2006)

I haven't called since getting this replacement R15. All that's been needed so far has been the rare "Red button reset".

But I did call before reformatting my first box (which was a piece of garbage). It got me some compensation for my troubles, and when I had to call again for the same issue, they already had my original problem on record, so they decided to send a replacement R15.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

Hey, wait a minute. Beth G was the same one who told me "as of 08/28/06, known issues about the DIRECTV DVR was [sic] already resolved."


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

irmolars said:


> ...you may have called during a period of unusually high call volume...
> Sincerely,
> 
> Beth G
> DIRECTV Customer Service


That would be Nov 2005 - Nov 2006. :lol:


----------



## mikewolf13 (Jan 31, 2006)

walters said:


> Hey, wait a minute. Beth G was the same one who told me "as of 08/28/06, known issues about the DIRECTV DVR was [sic] already resolved."


But I don't think there is a "Beth G"......

They use a Magic 8 Ball... Instead of yes, no, maybe, ask again...etc you get

It's already fixed, that's the first I have heard of that issue, Update coming (enter variable here), Or Let me send you (yet) another machine.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

mikewolf13 said:


> But I don't think there is a "Beth G"......
> 
> They use a Magic 8 Ball... Instead of yes, no, maybe, ask again...etc you get
> 
> It's already fixed, that's the first I have heard of that issue, Update coming (enter variable here), Or Let me send you (yet) another machine.


:lol: Beth G is the oracle

You asked: 
Will the r15 work

The Oracle replied: 
Yes, if you fight bravely.


----------

